
Firefox Preview Nightly with uBlock Origin Support Released - muizelaar
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.fenix.nightly
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22233937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22233937)

------
aibara
Been waiting for uBlock Origin support for some time. I'm really glad the
developers decided to support it! UBlock Origin seems to be the only suggested
add-on in a fresh install. Just tested it briefly, and it seems to work great.

------
gruez
Where does it say it supports ublock? Is there a special build required? Going
to AMO it says it's not compatible.

edit: seems like you have to go through settings -> addons to install.

------
noja
It's built-in, rather than an add-on?

~~~
vages
Perhaps it's special because it's a mobile app, and the only way to get the
functionality is to have it included? I don't use Android, but there's no add-
ons on the IOS version.

~~~
danillonunes
Regular Firefox for Android already supports add-ons (including uBlock
Origin), this release is for the coming new version, Firefox Preview, which so
far didn’t have support for any add-ons.

